# Leaf/Contractor Bag Holder



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone run across a plan to allow the user to attach a large (55 gal) contractor bag to some kind of stand to hold it and keep it open? This would be very handy when loading up leaves in the fall. I've seen some holders for sale online, but they are metal or plastic and only hold a 33 gal bag. The capability to fold up when not in use is very desirable. I have also given some thought to making it of pvc - lighter weight.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Jim


----------



## Roscoe (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, my wife!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've seen one that looks like a hoop with conduit legs that you slip the bag in the middle and clamp or strap the bag to after folding it over the hoop.


----------

